

How a Coding Obsession Killed My Startup - jayro
http://patmaddox.com/blog/how-a-coding-obsession-killed-my-startup.html

======
jgmmo
fluff article, no description of the so-called 'coding obsession'. All this
article says is he had a hit poker app, and then sold it and squandered the
money. The end.

~~~
SebMortelmans
I feel there is a distinct difference between a "startup" and anything
software related that you sell

Like maddox said himself, he had never the intention of running a business,
and that's okay, that's perfectly fine, but it's not a startup. I feel lately
everything is labelled a startup, while a lot of things could be, it is just
not the case as long as you don't treat it like one.

------
choffstein
I've known Pat Maddox for a very long time now -- I'm glad to see his stuff up
on Hacker News. I think he is incredibly bright.

I think a lot of people tend to scoff at products that only make $2500/mo --
every startup is aiming for that billion dollar valuation. But given that he
only had to put in 2-3 hrs a week in maintenance, he was really making
something like $850-1250 / hr -- which is a rate most people would kill for.

As he mentions, with that sort of business leverage, he could have worked on
other projects and just floated off the cash from his original business. Sure,
it wasn't going to make him "rich" -- but it was at least a somewhat stable
asset (unlike the car he bought).

I think a lot of people overlook these smaller, niche opportunities -- and I
think there is a lot of money to be made there.

------
TheHunter
name that product

